# Bodyguard - BBC1



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2018)

Anyone else watched the first two episodes?

I have enjoyed it even if it was a bit predictable in places. Good idea to do two in a row over the Bank holiday & if I remember I will tune in next Sunday.

Wonder how much of an insight the writers have to the MPS & security services & whether it is an accurate (if condensed) reflection of how they operate.

Have you seen it? If not & you have a spare couple of hours then catch it on iplayer just so you can slag off my thread.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 28, 2018)

Is it a TV remake of the Houston/Costner classic?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Anyone else watched the first two episodes?
> 
> I have enjoyed it even if it was a bit predictable in places. Good idea to do two in a row over the Bank holiday & if I remember I will tune in next Sunday.
> 
> ...


and of course you don't need to have seen the programme to slag off the thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Anyone else watched the first two episodes?
> 
> I have enjoyed it even if it was a bit predictable in places. Good idea to do two in a row over the Bank holiday & if I remember I will tune in next Sunday.
> 
> ...


i've been enjoying it thus far.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2018)

I've got the first 2 episodes recorded, only 4 more to go, so I'll probably wait & binge watch them.

I see the critics' reviews have been good; Bodyguard: What the critics say


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is it a TV remake of the Houston/Costner classic?


Absolutely not


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 28, 2018)

He is a bit fucking highly strung.


But so would you be if almost all your family had been murdered brutally at a wedding


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2018)

Watched one episode and it looks a good 'un so far!


----------



## lefteri (Aug 28, 2018)

I agree it’s a bit predictable, and what happens in episode two does have parallels with the Houston/Costner namesake

The writing is pretty good though and it manages to keep piling on the tension with a lot of help from the score


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 28, 2018)

I watched some of the first ep, looks good so far.


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2018)

It's a bit cheesy, so far, but it is the highest quality cheese, so I don't mind too much. I find it hard to believe they wouldn't be able to identify the other ex-army bloke almost immediately, and to make the connection between the two of them, but let's let that lie for the moment.  The internecine fighting is fun.


----------



## LDC (Aug 28, 2018)

Just watched the first one. Pretty terrible IMO, lacking any realism and all a bit predictable.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 28, 2018)

Just caught up with episode two, enjoying so far.



Spoiler



Shame they had to already go down the start fucking each other route!


----------



## LDC (Aug 28, 2018)

No! Tell, me it isn't so!? Did I say predictable?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 28, 2018)

Nah. Watched ep 1. Had to force myself to stay until the end. Got super bored in ep 2 after the big meeting at the beginning and then some other "incredibly tense" terror incident started happening. I really don't like the main character either. He's so expressionless. The constant "tense" music is also irritating.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 28, 2018)

It’s stretched credulity beyond breaking point, it hinges on ludicrous coincidences, the ease of getting a bodyguard gig with the Home Secretary is surprisingly easy and the failure to spot PTSD somewhat surprising. 

It’s brilliant!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 29, 2018)

Keeley Hawes who plays the home sec, looks too much like Suranne Jones and I keep thinking she’s Doctor Foster.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2018)

Apparently twitter has been having a tantrum because so many characters in the police/security services are women.  

The poor, underrepresented menfolk...


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2018)

I thought it was great. Yes it's a bit far-fetched at times, but do we at Urban75 watch things to pick holes or just to enjoy it, ahem.

The train scene and the lorry scenes were both thrilling imho


----------



## LDC (Aug 30, 2018)

Watched the second episode last night and thought it was much better than the first. Aside the holes around his connections to the assassin (and probably numerous other holes and contradictions, as well as the predictable hook-up) I enjoyed it, and I agree, the lorry scene was good. Nicely gory and realistic shooting too. Hope it's not going to go too conspiratorial though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 30, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Hope it's not going to go too conspiratorial though.



Have you ever watched line of duty?


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> Apparently twitter has been having a tantrum because so many characters in the police/security services are women.
> 
> The poor, underrepresented menfolk...


Only a couple of months ago, The PM, Home Sec. & head of MPS were all women. Not sure about head of the security services & can't be arsed to look it up. 

Someone will be along soon with answer.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Watched the second episode last night and thought it was much better than the first. Aside the holes around his connections to the assassin (and probably numerous other holes and contradictions, as well as the predictable hook-up) I enjoyed it, and I agree, the lorry scene was good. Nicely gory and realistic shooting too. Hope it's not going to go too conspiratorial though.


Amazingly the teacher managed not to spill her tea.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Only a couple of months ago, The PM, Home Sec. & head of MPS were all women. Not sure about head of the security services & can't be arsed to look it up.
> 
> Someone will be along soon with answer.


We had female heads of MI5, though not since 2007.  

The heads of london's police, ambulance and fire services are all women, as is the deputy mayor in charge of policing and security.  

One of the particular grudges was that in the first bit on the train, the lead officer with SO19 was a woman, and so was the explosives officer. (And presumably the train guard and bomber added to the female overload).  It's just so...  have these men got any idea of how many of these roles are normally, automatically written as / cast as men? Doesn't the very fact that they've noticed make them realise with their every next thought, how unbalanced in the other way things normally are? 

I'm pissed off that our protagonists had to have sex, btw.  I think the conflict of loyalties underpinning Budd's character line would be more interesting without it being a romanctic/sexual thing.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> I'm pissed off that our protagonists had to have sex, btw. I think the conflict of loyalties underpinning Budd's character line would be more interesting without it being a romanctic/sexual thing.


I shall hold judgement till the storyline has developed. It was a bit predictable but there might be a twist.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2018)

Where do we think it's going? A bit Homeland? Will Budd administer violence on those who employ him?


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Where do we think it's going? A bit Homeland? Will Budd administer violence on those who employ him?


I don't know the reference. Don't really watch much TV but caught the first episode & enjoyed it so watched the second & thought even with its faults it was gripping stuff. I was surprised there was not a thread already. Will try & catch Sunday's or watch it on iplayer.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 30, 2018)

MrSki said:


> I shall hold judgement till the storyline has developed. It was a bit predictable but there might be a twist.



Hopefully it’s not the the all too predictable he realises he’s being played by both sides.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 1, 2018)

She is certainly manipulating the hell out of him and he probably knows that but, as it's been since the dawn of time, your cock is your cock.

It's Jed Mercurio so there will be outlandish, bonkers twists but it's never less than fun. Can't wait for the first set-piece lanyard adorned interview fest!


----------



## Grump (Sep 1, 2018)

Embarrassed to admit I only just realised the bodyguard is the king in the north.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 2, 2018)

Grump said:


> Embarrassed to admit I only just realised the bodyguard is the king in the north.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 2, 2018)

haven't watched it, but they will end up in bed.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 2, 2018)

Nah, you're def wrong on that, and I've seen it too.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Nah, you're def wrong on that, and I've seen it too.


What you have actually seen the programme that the thread is about?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 2, 2018)

Grump said:


> Embarrassed to admit I only just realised the bodyguard is the king in the north.


He's also Prince Kit  and Cosmo d'Medici, Mrs MickiQ reckons he doesnt' look right clean-shaven with short hair and dressed in modern clothes.
I've seen the first 2 and enjoyed it so far, I have a feeling it will end tragically though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 2, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Amazingly the teacher managed not to spill her tea.


I noticed that bit too, teacher stood on the steps with red mug in hand.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 2, 2018)

As for...



Spoiler



... the bit where he left his principal in the car by herself in the middle of the attack and went chasing the sniper on the roof...



...that was a bit ridiculous, surely a real one wouldn't have done something like that, it would be against all protocols, surely?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 2, 2018)

The first twenty minutes on the train were gripping television though, very well done.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> As for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but this is TV. Would not have been the same if someone else witnessed his mate taking himself out. Arty farty licence.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2018)

Still only two hours to go till the next one. I have been on the piss a bit so maybe might not make it till the end so feel free to ruin it for me.  It's me own fault if I can't stay up till 10 pm. Any predictions? David Cameron's pig?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 2, 2018)

Was the bomb set off by the Asian underling?


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Was the bomb set off by the Asian underling?



Don’t know. Seems a bit too obvious. 

What did the young female police officer see that caused her to run towards the podium?


----------



## Supine (Sep 2, 2018)

Looked more in the crowd rather than the sideline to me. Happened very quickly though.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought it was someone in the wings


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2018)

Fucked if I know what happened. Will have to watch it again.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought it was the surviving lorry driver who set off the bomb. The coop looked him, lorry man smiled, boom. I'm talking about episode 2 though - not seen episode 3 yet. Is there another bomb in that episode?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2018)

scifisam said:


> I thought it was the surviving lorry driver who set off the bomb. The coop looked him, lorry man smiled, boom. I'm talking about episode 2 though - not seen episode 3 yet. Is there another bomb in that episode?


Maybe or maybe not. That would be a spoiler.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 2, 2018)

Fuuuucckk.

I thought it was a dream sequence at first.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 3, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Was the bomb set off by the Asian underling?


It was from that direction, if you freeze the frame you can see the glow of the blast on the speaker's right cheek.

If it was in the shell of the briefcase he obv. got mugged by the sly PPS.


----------



## keybored (Sep 3, 2018)

scifisam said:


> I thought it was the surviving lorry driver who set off the bomb. The coop looked him, lorry man smiled, boom. I'm talking about episode 2 though - not seen episode 3 yet. Is there another bomb in that episode?


He survived, evaded capture, grew out his hair and got a position as a parliamentary aide.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 3, 2018)

So basically there's a bomb in every episode? Huh. That's a bit predictable.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 3, 2018)

No bomb in e2. No explosion in e1. He likes to mix it up. Crazy script, crazy guy.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 3, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> No bomb in e2. No explosion in e1. He likes to mix it up. Crazy script, crazy guy.



There was a bomb that was set off in e2. No explosion in e1, yeah, but there was still a bomb.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 3, 2018)

Bodyguard made a face when he looked in Asian Underling's (AU) briefcase. 

Could he be in on it all? 

He only ran toward the bomb after the female Bodyguard did


----------



## D'wards (Sep 3, 2018)

National treasure


----------



## scifisam (Sep 3, 2018)

keybored said:


> He survived, evaded capture, grew out his hair and got a position as a parliamentary aide.



While replacing the man who'd been that parliamentary aide! He's a shapeshifter! That is unexpected.

I'm quite enjoying it, anyway. Keeley Hawes is doing a good job of making the home sec likeable despite the fact that I'm sure I'd loathe her for her politics in real life.


----------



## Sue (Sep 3, 2018)

A good friend's got a small part in the next two episodes so I've just been catching up with this. (I've been teasing her about the lack of Whitney Houston soundtrack ) Love Jed Mercurio's stuff.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 3, 2018)

Jed Mercurio always strikes me as the name of a character from Garth Merenge or something


----------



## Voley (Sep 3, 2018)

It's all a bit daft but I'm still enjoying it. Also I like the Home Secretary woman for this. Mail reckoned she lost a stone for the role with an 'alkaline diet.'


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2018)

I was looking forward to this but it's piss-weak. Fit bodyguard shags the fit Home Secretary (  wasn't expecting that, much), gets implicated in a plot, will do a runner and be hunted, ends up saving the Home Secretary's life again at some point and being a hero. May or may not ask us to believe that they live together happy ever after.

How many versions of this do we need? Leave it to the Yanks.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking forward to this but it's piss-weak. Fit bodyguard shags the fit Home Secretary (  wasn't expecting that, much), gets implicated in a plot, will do a runner and be hunted, ends up saving the Home Secretary's life again at some point and being a hero. May or may not ask us to believe that they live together happy ever after.
> 
> How many versions of this do we need? Leave it to the Yanks.


I agree with all of that, plotwise its actually ludicrous. But it shows me how much I'm a sucker for quality writing in that I still enjoy it.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 4, 2018)

10.4 million, inc. time shifting. Biggest drama audience for over a decade.

The plot is exactly what Ed Mercurio has done with Line of Duty for almost a decade, and the views on plot are exactly the same. Nothing new in style here at all.

He has a skill for making the unbelievable captivating.

Plus you get a Keeley Hawes wanking scene.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 4, 2018)

Winot said:


> Don’t know. Seems a bit too obvious.
> 
> What did the young female police officer see that caused her to run towards the podium?


I watched that bit a few times as it was very confusing.

But what I was wondering was... (speculation following that might or might not turn out to be spoiler-y)



Spoiler



...whether the female police officer was the bomber because of the way she was running purposefully to the front. (And I figured she could've been wearing it under her shirt rather than a bulky bulletproof vest.)

And then he twigged what she was doing and was running after her...

...because the Asian aide dude is a red herring, because the plot to kill the Home Secretary is more specifically the veterans' payback for her foreign policy/military deployments... whereas the other attacks had more public targets, ie the train and school.


And is the Home Secretary/the security services either masterminding the public target attacks in order to garner support for her RIPA legislation, or at the very least turning a blind eye to intelligence about proposed attacks for that same purpose?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 4, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Plus you get a Keeley Hawes wanking scene.


Strangely enough, I was never interested in seeing shots of Willie Whitelaw or Douglas Hurd wanking when they  were Home Secretary.


----------



## keybored (Sep 5, 2018)

Slimey Rob was wounded about Julia giving him the brush off so he decided to blow her up. Bully Rob gives Tahir the briefcase because Tahir is the new boy and just does what he's told. Dave saw the bomb when he made Tahir open the briefcase, but because Julia got all clingy on him earlier he let Tahir carry on.  Deep down he really fancies the other one who keeps calling him "skip". He's trying to save her when she runs to the front.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Sep 5, 2018)

Actually I find this quite entertaining: especially the vicious MI5:Met conflict, and the possibility that both the Met and MI5 may by inaction/intent have targeted Julia on separate occasions. I notice somebody above saying the plot unbelievable: and certain bits are like not identifying the soldier/sniper straight away.  And you just know that the bodyguards connection including the hand-gun will come out eventually. Yet sections drawn from reality such as pro-RIPA arguments, and anybody thinking protection officers never have affairs—tell that to Alan Johnson (or rather his ex-wife). Keeley Hawes very watchable too: delectable is the word I think...Never watched Line of Duty but might after this!


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Sep 5, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Only a couple of months ago, The PM, Home Sec. & head of MPS were all women. Not sure about head of the security services & can't be arsed to look it up.
> 
> Someone will be along soon with answer.


Andrew Parker: definitely not female or transgender


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 5, 2018)

Larry O'Hara said:


> Keeley Hawes very watchable too: delectable is the word I think...Never watched Line of Duty but might after this!


She was special in Line of Duty (S3). Fantastic work.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 6, 2018)

Glad to see everyone getting with the correct vibe on this.

I’m really hoping it turns the ridiculous meter up another notch on Sunday.

The 3 highlights for me of the latest episode were:

1. bodyguard being two feet from an exploding bomb and escaping with a small, sexy, cut above the eye which I suspect will have vanished completely by Sunday.

2. The failure of the cops to identify his mate (the on who chaired the ex-forces SWP style meetings and had a really bad make up artist). He was in the army yet no fingerprint, DNA etc seems to exist and nor were the SWP style ex-squaddies meetings of any interest to the state it seems...

3. The alarming drop off in the Home Secretary’s workload. She’s gone from being a disciplined and ambitious cold eyes pol to a loved up ‘i Want you to resign and be my beau’ character. In other words her character has completely changed. Just like in real life.

Roll on Sunday


----------



## cybershot (Sep 6, 2018)

Slimey Rob is defo up to something, but having read too many books in the spy/Mi5/CIA genre, I suspect we may not have even seen our main antagonist yet.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 6, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Strangely enough, I was never interested in seeing shots of Willie Whitelaw or Douglas Hurd wanking when they  were Home Secretary.


What did flash though my mind was the former Deputy PM John Prescott bending his PA over a desk at his office in Admiralty Arch. That really doesn't scan well.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2018)

Want my wild theory?

Kelley Hawes and head of mi5 are in it together, planning at least the last attack, to advance her career and give mi5 more power.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 7, 2018)

What's bugging me is why would Islamic terrorists want to blow up a protection officers children. JM doesn't do coincidences, it feels like a clue in plain sight. The fact D/D keeps going back to it - asking Julia - is interesting; is JM waving it in our face ..

What we know about that is MI5 told Julia the school had come up on - I think - a routine trawl of whatsapp noise. After that the attack came and she mentioned to D/D, before he knew anything, an attack at his kids school had been thwarted. 

really, whatsapp? and it came up in chatter? I wonder if that tells us MI5 are playing her. Also, perhaps all that palaver on the encrypted iPad is justified, nonetheless what she read in digital format disappeared.

It suits MI5 that all this is happening, I'm just not sure they're telling Julia all they know.

Plot-wise, I'm not sure how they were following a car up Brixton Rd all of a sudden, like there was no background to that.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 7, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> What's bugging me is why would Islamic terrorists want to blow up a protection officers children.



The children of a copper famous for stopping a terror attack on a train? Yeah what possible motivation could they have?! What possible message could that send?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 7, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Plot-wise, I'm not sure how they were following a car up Brixton Rd all of a sudden, like there was no background to that.


There has been historical incidents of someone been followed up Brixton Road & then having their brains & a lot else of their body blown out. There was no background to that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2018)

It's starting to annoy me how he just says "Ma'am" at the end of every scene with his boss.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 8, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's starting to annoy me how he just says "Ma'am" at the end of every scene with his boss.


Especially as it sounds like he's saying "Mum"

His military training I spose. You can take the man out of the army etc


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2018)

Still not started this. Someone I know who likes 'light' television said it is a bit weak  so am thinking I might pass.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm gonna give it a go tmoz night (I'm assuming it's all on iPlayer, else it can fuck off) - I have films to watch that I've bought and paid for, but even if it's shit, I suppose the King of the North does get his bum out


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2018)

Voley said:


> It's all a bit daft but I'm still enjoying it. Also I like the Home Secretary woman for this. Mail reckoned she lost a stone for the role with an 'alkaline diet.'



And her brilliant response:


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2018)

I though it was a remake?! Anyway I just keep watching expecting to hear the opening "Iiiiif I...shoooouuuld stay....".

Not bad TV, but not quite the televisual event of the decade like some are making out


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 9, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking forward to this but it's piss-weak. Fit bodyguard shags the fit Home Secretary (  wasn't expecting that, much), gets implicated in a plot, will do a runner and be hunted, ends up saving the Home Secretary's life again at some point and being a hero. May or may not ask us to believe that they live together happy ever after.
> 
> How many versions of this do we need? Leave it to the Yanks.



You’ve made my mind up! Thanks for the genuine critique!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking forward to this but it's piss-weak. Fit bodyguard shags the fit Home Secretary (  wasn't expecting that, much), gets implicated in a plot, will do a runner and be hunted, ends up saving the Home Secretary's life again at some point and being a hero. May or may not ask us to believe that they live together happy ever after.
> 
> How many versions of this do we need? Leave it to the Yanks.


The Mrs says you're talking shite mate  She loves it.

Well she didn't exactly say that, you know she's too posh to say stuff like that but she did say if you were here staying looking for your tea on a Sunday night, you'd be watching it whatever


----------



## MrSki (Sep 9, 2018)

It has its weaknesses but I am still going for episode four. It has been gripping in parts. Enough to stop me going for a fag as there are no advert breaks.


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2018)

That was a much better episode than last week - really good.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 9, 2018)

Well it certainly knocked the love/sex interest out of the plot!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 9, 2018)

Starting to get bored with this show. I just don't like the bodyguard character at all. And his stupid "Ma'am" at the end of every interaction with a more senior ranking woman. GTF.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2018)

*SPOILERS*



Spoiler



So, what do we think's going on?

If you can trust the CCTV as we saw it, the bomb wasn't in the briefcase, it was in the stage.

Also is she dead - probably - or are we borrowing heavily on that Ukrainian plot?

Where is Chanel?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 9, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Starting to get bored with this show. I just don't like the bodyguard character at all. And his stupid "Ma'am" at the end of every interaction with a more senior ranking woman. GTF.


What would expect him to say? "Okay Doris?"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 9, 2018)

MrSki said:


> What would expect him to say? "Okay Doris?"



Just anything really that makes him look less of a tool than he already is.


----------



## Sue (Sep 9, 2018)

Well that was good.



Spoiler



Though I did think he'd actually shot himself and was a bit wtf at the two main characters dying half way through the series...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 9, 2018)

Sue said:


> Well that was good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I thought it was a really good twist but would make a mockery of the name of the series.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Well it certainly knocked the love/sex interest out of the plot!


Don't bet on it. Wouldn't be at all surprised if she's playing possum.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 10, 2018)

If anyone hasn't seen this weeks yet, avoid the front cover of the new Radio Times.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm still enjoying this one!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> If anyone hasn't seen this weeks yet, avoid the front cover of the new Radio Times.


it's a long long time since i saw a copy of the radio times.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Don't bet on it. Wouldn't be at all surprised if she's playing possum.


full marks if she is, being as it's been announced on the news and all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Same here. I thought it was a really good twist but would make a mockery of the name of the series.


what happened to the unfortunate politico has already done that


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 10, 2018)

Mrs MickiQ and I are still sticking with this, we almost never watch anythng live but we're watching this even before it stops recording, last night was slower and more talky than the first 3 episodes more psychological thriller
rather than action but still  watchable, the scene with the revolver was WTF? but the scene with him checking the hotel camera footage was totally predictable that is definitely a cliche that has been done to death.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 10, 2018)

Spoiler



"I was impressed that given his various travails - and the fact that he is person of interest to the dibble - that bodyguard was asked to carry out the interview of the young women bomber from Ep1. Also amazed that the Home Secretary is treated in an NHS ward which seemingly has no guard and a mere 20 feet from a strangely small A&A area"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 10, 2018)

Spoiler



Also, who breaks in to someones house to replace bullets with blank rounds?


----------



## Sue (Sep 10, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, who breaks in to someones house to replace bullets with blank rounds?


I guess/hope we find out...


----------



## scifisam (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm still enjoying this. Quite hope Keely Hawes' character is ptetending to be dead because she's the strongest character and actor in it, but plotwise it might be interesting if she really were dead.



Smokeandsteam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "I was impressed that given his various travails - and the fact that he is person of interest to the dibble - that bodyguard was asked to carry out the interview of the young women bomber from Ep1. Also amazed that the Home Secretary is treated in an NHS ward which seemingly has no guard and a mere 20 feet from a strangely small A&A area"



Private hospitals don't have A%Es or serious trauma units so she would go to A&E.

They were desperate for info and he had a bond with the female bomber, so it's believable that they'd use him. Believable by the standards of a thriller, anyway.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 10, 2018)

Oooh...We're all avoiding the real conspiracy here: Why does the Brompton guy from The Thick of It (Stewart?) have to appear in every Establishmenty T.V. series? The moustache is fooling no one.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 10, 2018)

I did not expect that in the last episode! 
She can't be gone, can she?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 10, 2018)

So it's an "establishment" plot do we think? Rather than terrorism. 

The fact someone swapped his bullets with blanks shows some pretty serious people involved, presumably done so he'd be unknowingly toothless next time there was an attack on the Home Sec and be leapt into action. 
Julia was pissing off the wrong people after all


----------



## Voley (Sep 10, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I did not expect that in the last episode!
> She can't be gone, can she?


Bodyguard bloke was in Game Of Thrones so I reckon she's gonna do a Jon Snow.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2018)

D'wards said:


> So it's an "establishment" plot do we think? Rather than terrorism.
> 
> The fact someone swapped his bullets with blanks shows some pretty serious people involved, presumably done so he'd be unknowingly toothless next time there was an attack on the Home Sec and be leapt into action.
> Julia was pissing off the wrong people after all


Piers Morgan of all people reckons it's all managed, that someone knew he'd try and off himself once she died/'died' and so replaced them with blanks. Could be some truth to that.

Alternatively what you said, but it's complicated by the fact it's not his service weapon, it's an illicit gun he shouldn't have, right?


----------



## oryx (Sep 10, 2018)

D'wards said:


> So it's an "establishment" plot do we think? Rather than terrorism.



I think so, yes.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 11, 2018)

My only one insight was the curly haired home office feller looked genuinely surprised when he saw an image of Tahir walking onto the stage with the brief case (which, of course, hasn't been confirmed as the source of the bomb yet anyway).

And I'm also very impressed by the protection feller just getting a couple of bruises whilst sprinting towards a bomb - and _then_ just a few scratches off an exploding (empty) shell case directly next to his head.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 11, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Piers Morgan of all people reckons it's all managed, that someone knew he'd try and off himself once she died/'died' and so replaced them with blanks. Could be some truth to that.
> 
> Alternatively what you said, but it's complicated by the fact it's not his service weapon, it's an illicit gun he shouldn't have, right?



Piers Morgan and I have the same idea.  I might have to kill myself.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 11, 2018)

scifisam said:


> Piers Morgan and I have the same idea.  I might have to kill myself.


I don't make the rules but... yes.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 11, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I don't make the rules but... yes.



Dammit. Somebody's replaced my paracetamol with Skittles


----------



## Supine (Sep 11, 2018)

I think he is guilty. He definitely seemed to be trying to lead the witness when he was interrogating the bomber.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 11, 2018)

That is a very confusing sentence.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2018)

Well, lots to tie up in last episode. 

However, they have been given a second series so maybe they won't tie it all up


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2018)

Great episode, although Dunn is becoming more robotic than Alex J. Murphy as the weeks go by.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 18, 2018)

meh - its very high production, good performances, well put together and - seemingly - well researched. But it is utter nonsense through and through. the credibility gaps are starting to get too much for my suspension of disbelief to take - why the fuck has it taken so long to identify ex squaddie assassin bloke for starters? and they still haven't linked him with budd. Why is budd being allowed to wander around like dirty harry?
And the idea that MI5 - or whatever shadowy forces - would be organising a mass murdering, false flag killing spree that takes out the home secretary ... come on - id have though planting child porn on someones pc and then blackmailing them is far more their usual MO.
Its enjoyable-ish - although seriously lacking warmth and wit in the main characters (compare with _killing eve_ for example) - but its really purest popcorn dressed up as a serous political thriller.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 18, 2018)

I gave up after episode 2. The start of the first episode was totally gripping and fantastic. After that, it just got more and more ridiculous. And I just can't warm atall to the bodyguard guy. To me, being able to connect in some way to the main characters & believe in them is what makes something worth watching. Otherwise I just can't be bothered. Sorry to the 5 million Bodyguard fans out there


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 18, 2018)

Anyone worked out why the female protection officer and the Scots lad were running towards the stage?


----------



## Winot (Sep 18, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Anyone worked out why the female protection officer and the Scots lad were running towards the stage?



Budd starting running only after seeing her run towards stage. She presumably started running because she saw Tahir coming onto the stage.


----------



## Winot (Sep 18, 2018)

I thought Episode 5 wasn't that good fwiw - plot seemed to be treading water and as noted above the credibility gap about the failure to connect Budd to the ex-soldier assassin is... gaping.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 18, 2018)

Winot said:


> Budd starting running only after seeing her run towards stage. She presumably started running because she saw Tahir coming onto the stage.


well yeah, although he was just standing still in the images we saw. Tahir was also there legitimately, as were some others. And as for 'pressure tigger', please. She wasn't standing on a bouncy castle.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 18, 2018)

That episode was really boring


----------



## belboid (Sep 18, 2018)

Winot said:


> I thought Episode 5 wasn't that good fwiw - plot seemed to be treading water and as noted above the credibility gap about the failure to connect Budd to the ex-soldier assassin is... gaping.


It depends a bit on just how much time has really passed, it's not easy to tell. If it has only been a couple of days, then it is quite reasonable they haven't twigged yet. I did like the fact that in this episode the copper was physically looking through all the photos himself. They didn't pretend that there was some super computer algorithm that would find the guy in seconds, which they would have done is the series were yankee.

There are a good few questions knocking about (apart from the obvious whodunnits) - why did Budd go 'what did Kim say?' re the briefcase?  Who is his ex-wife's new girlfriend? Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 18, 2018)

scifisam said:


> That episode was really boring


Yes.  I just don't care anymore.  


Budd is a dullard (rather like the young chap in Line of Duty - but without the engaging colleagues to keep the interest up).  It's silly and dull.  An intolerable combination.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah, on reflection Keeley wanking was probably the high point. Scots lad firing blanks the low. 

Took me a while to twig the clue she gave him about the Death Star (later leading him to the photo frame). I wonder if the big clue from the writer happened on the staircase when Tahir proposed that hall to the HS for the speech, which Scot's lad witnessed and is the only survivor of.

Expecting the huge trademark tense 20-25 minute interview scene in the final episode - Scots lad and suicide bomb girl in cahoots.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 23, 2018)

I enjoyed that. However, can someone explain relevance of the compromat and prime minister?


----------



## oryx (Sep 23, 2018)

Thought the last episode was absolutely gripping - this series' high point has been the dramatic tension.

It was completely implausible  - a jihadi terrorist, a very senior police bod and a criminal all in it together to assassinate the home secretary? As if! But great TV I thought.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2018)

The finale was a bit disappointing, all a bit too neat, do people really blab away in interviews like that?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 23, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> The finale was a bit disappointing, all a bit too neat, do people really blab away in interviews like that?



I guess when the dam breaks it just all comes out. 

Anyway, was an OK finale with some stupid bits and some gripping ones.

TALKING ABOUT GRIPPING - the blue plaster holding his finger down on the detonator when he was unconscious played far to big a role.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 23, 2018)

Loved how the bomb girl victim turned in an instant. I can't find fault with how it all came together other than to say Luke Aitkins might have done better to hire a very good lobbyist. Just *a bit* convoluted.

But it's JM and this is how he does. Proper BBC 1 Sunday fare.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 23, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> Apparently twitter has been having a tantrum because so many characters in the police/security services are women.
> 
> The poor, underrepresented menfolk...


How we were played, eh!

Of all the women in important roles in that opening sequence  of E1 - sniper, EXPO, squad leader - the most important of all was hidden in plain sight for six hours of tv drama. Great clue, great plotting, kudos to JM.


----------



## Voley (Sep 23, 2018)

All got a bit daft, I thought, but enjoyable still. Plot was a bit bonkers to say the least but I liked the suicide vest bit. That was tense. The deception he did to get the guy maced then arrested was a good little twist too. All the jihadi / security forces / criminal empire crossover bit though. Nuts.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 23, 2018)

Just watched Final episode with the wife and we enjoyed it greatly though we were both convinced he was bound to die at some point, when they drove away at the end in the blue car I was expecting it to explode.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 24, 2018)

what a load of bollocks - evil jihadi villain monologuing - all she needed was a white cat to stroke, all the baddies brought to book and budd and family all live happily ever after cos counselling. Fuck. Off.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> villain monologuing


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> The finale was a bit disappointing, all a bit too neat, do people really blab away in interviews like that?


Some might. A chief police inspector though. They'd know how to twist the system to escape full justice. 

So she was confronted by a criminal? So what? People with grudges abuse police all the time.
He heard him say what?
He's making it up. 
My word vrs his etc. etc.

They had very little on her other than her kindly provided confession.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 24, 2018)

The Bond villain confessions were OTT but crikey the set pieces were entertaining. When he woke up in the vest! 

I enjoyed it. I did not enjoy being teased for Line of Duty then seeing 'coming in 2019'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> what a load of bollocks - evil jihadi villain monologuing - all she needed was a white cat to stroke, all the baddies brought to book and budd and family all live happily ever after cos counselling. Fuck. Off.


In an alternative ending filmed the car pulls off only to explode, camera pulls back to reveal the other senior woman cop holding remote detonator


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 24, 2018)

I too thought the confessions were handy for tidying things up quickly. And yet 'spilling the beans' is in any number of police stories, films, series. Do people really break down and confess to everything that easily? I know they do when deprived of sleep or badgered. Even to things they didn't do.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 24, 2018)

(a) her fingerprints were on the second suicide vest anyway and (b) she couldn't have made the school bomb or the stage bomb because she was detained, so she was protecting the real bomb maker.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 24, 2018)

and how did they get the bomb that killed the Home Secretary into the venue?

we are told mr gangster "found ways to bypass security" . That's it.

Why did the unfathomably eager to confess senior copper end up in cahoots with crims?

nope. nothing. no attempt to explain. 

how does budd run away from a massive police and security cordon  and manage to get to see the gangster girlfriend? - who knows? he just does. maybe he took the tube. 
nobody is going to notice a bedraggled figure covered in blood travelling across london. even with help from police helicopters, the entire resources of the police and security services, 24 hour news coverage and a comprehensive CCTV network. 

as mentioned above - its plot resolution on a level of Scooby Doo - but with more annoying music.


----------



## pesh (Sep 24, 2018)

it felt to me like the original writer died after episode 5 so they left the actors to write the final episode.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 24, 2018)

I always knew that Budd was going to end up in a park wearing a bomb vest as my office looks out over said park.

It was quite distracting seeing all that going on - for 3 or 4 days ...

This clouded my judgement of Budd in the earlier episodes - as I'd not considered the possibility that he might turn out to have been sellotaped to the bomb vest by a gang of crims.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 24, 2018)

Someone dug deep with writing portraying all the female coppers being utter liabilities at negotiations 

Who wrote this nonsense 

Ridiculous but fun, let’s all stand in a circle around the bomb


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 24, 2018)

It was utterly batshit, really silly stuff. Perfect Sunday night viewing though.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Someone dug deep with writing portraying all the female coppers being utter liabilities at negotiations
> 
> Who wrote this nonsense
> 
> Ridiculous but fun, let’s all stand in a circle around the bomb


It was the hordes of guns pointing at him whilst he was defusing which got me. 

If he blows himself up I'm gonna shoot him I swear!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 24, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> and how did they get the bomb that killed the Home Secretary into the venue?
> 
> we are told mr gangster "found ways to bypass security" . That's it.
> 
> ...



The last episode was flawed as fuck. Although to be fair I think I prefer these sort of quick, clunky efforts to tie up loose ends at the end of a season than the standard American serialised drama approach which is to unveil a new plot twist which is the basis of the following season. Rinse and repeat for 9 fucking series.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 24, 2018)

The scene with him in the bomb vest in the park was laughable.  The negotiators wouldn't be  saying they didn't believe anything he was saying.  

And there was  so much wrong with the police interviews. As has been said, the way Budd's boss spilled the beans was  about tying up the loose ends of the programme not about the whole story.  The solicitors in the interviews were purely decorative - none of them gave any advice,

Let's just pretend the happy ending didn't happen.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 24, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> (a) her fingerprints were on the second suicide vest anyway and (b) she couldn't have made the school bomb or the stage bomb because she was detained, so she was protecting the real bomb maker.




She had obviously been in the Scouts/ Guides and had learned to plan ahead. 

On this occasion by making a few bombs before the first episode.  As we all would


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2018)

Some almost absurd overpickiness going on here, imo.  Not a perfect finale, but pretty bloody good. We were guessing at the wrong copper, and wrong bombmaker until the end. Even though the actual culprits were perfectly plausible and hiding in plain sight all along.  Sure, the interview scenes were a bit too quick, but it's a drama, not a documentary. The copper had been caught bang to rights, the gang boss rolling over on her, she had nowhere to turn. Likewise fundy bomber had left her fingerprints on the bomb, so was pretty well tied to it. She was a master bomb maker, the idea that she would have made various other bombs before going off to carry out her own mission is more than plausible, it is likely.  And, given she was pretty much completely cornered now, of course she'd want to brag! She had the Home Secretary offed! She ran successful missions from prison. Who wouldn't want to brag?

(the coppers may even have said exactly that, about the bragging, as well. Although that may have been in the first episodes of Killing Eve which I did watch just beforehand)


----------



## pesh (Sep 24, 2018)

i can't help but think if Maplins had still be around he could have defused that vest by himself a lot quicker.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I enjoyed that. However, can someone explain relevance of the compromat and prime minister?



As I see it you had three plots going on at once. Julia and the spooks were plotting to blackmail the prime minister so she could take his place. Other home office bloke was plotting with greasy hair bloke to discredit Julia by giving her a speech with some dodgy stuff in it, using Mahmood as a patsy. Then gangster bloke was the one plotting to actually kill Julia, using information supplied by the bent copper from S015.

Question then is why were the spooks trying to cover for the gangster bloke by rushing round to dispose of the blank rounds, oh no wait Budd told everyone that the kompromat (is that a real word these people use?) was also stashed away with them, so I guess it was that they were after. Given that it had Mi5 encryption though I dunno how Gina McKee managed to leak the contents.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> The scene with him in the bomb vest in the park was laughable.  The negotiators wouldn't be  saying they didn't believe anything he was saying.
> 
> And there was  so much wrong with the police interviews. As has been said, the way Budd's boss spilled the beans was  about tying up the loose ends of the programme not about the whole story.  The solicitors in the interviews were purely decorative - none of them gave any advice,
> 
> Let's just pretend the happy ending didn't happen.



The female copper was particularly bad in that scene. Just endless facepalms. As for bringing the wife along, fuck's sake what did they think would happen?


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> As I see it you had three plots going on at once. Julia and the spooks were plotting to blackmail the prime minister so she could take his place. Other home office bloke was plotting with greasy hair bloke to discredit Julia by giving her a speech with some dodgy stuff in it, using Mahmood as a patsy. Then gangster bloke was the one plotting to actually kill Julia, using information supplied by the bent copper from S015.
> 
> Qestion then is why were the spooks trying to cover for the gangster bloke by rushing round to dispose of the blank rounds, oh no wait Budd told everyone that the kompromat (is that a real word these people use?) was also stashed away with them, so I guess it was that they were after. Given that it had Mi5 encryption though I dunno how Gina McKee managed to leak the contents.


kompromat is the Russian word for such material, so I can guess it has caught on a bit. Easy to see a bit of 'I scratch your back' re unscrambling and leaking the material - better than going on trial for....something to do with murder probably.


----------



## Winot (Sep 24, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Given that it had Mi5 encryption though I dunno how Gina McKee managed to leak the contents.



And the Home Secretary was told by the spook that the tablet would auto-lock after a while so why was the material still available at all?


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 24, 2018)

Winot said:


> And the Home Secretary was told by the spook that the tablet would auto-lock after a while so why was the material still available at all?


Why wouldn't it - I mean in the real world.  It had value as a blackmail tool when it was secret now it's just info held by the security service that should be in the public domain. They can't pretend it doesn't exist. The ipod itself is only relevant as proof of the blackmail plot between HS/MI5 vs. PM.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2018)

I missed the first bit of that but liked what I did see. Good acting from the jihadi girl, slowly changing from fake scared innocent to triumphant villain. The copper asking her if she was "just a victim" also makes it more plausible that she'd confess. TBH none of it is all that implausible - in real life we have apparent Russian spies poisoning people in Salisbury, pretending they went there just to see the cathedral and were put off by the snow. Real life is _far_ more implausible these days.

My only complaint is a line from Gina McKee's character - "some day you should be given a medal. Some say you should be kicked off the force. We'll see." More cheese than a deli counter.


----------



## oryx (Sep 24, 2018)

scifisam said:


> Real life is _far_ more implausible these days.



Although I found the plot implausible, I was thinking along roughly the same lines, not necessarily so much the current day (I forgot about Salisbury ) as anything in the relatively recent past. In terms of 'you couldn't make it up', the Jeremy Thorpe case came to mind.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2018)

Inevitably, The Guardian have the hump 

Memo to Bodyguard writers: Muslim women are more than victims or terrorists | Tasnim Nazeer


----------



## mauvais (Sep 25, 2018)

My favourite bit was how he goes to finally get the help he needs... from Occupational Health.

"So we'll do a DSE assessment and you might be allocated a more suitable chair"


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 25, 2018)

mauvais said:


> My favourite bit was how he goes to finally get the help he needs... from Occupational Health.
> 
> "So we'll do a DSE assessment and you might be allocated a more suitable chair"



On the basis of the final scene he definitely got a phased return


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 25, 2018)

On a slight tangent.

If anyone wants to read about EOD bomb doctors defusing shit in real life you should read

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Painting-Sand-Kim-Hughes/dp/1471156702

Standard formulaic military biography but chapter 15 is worth the price of the book. An utterly extraordinary bit of bomb disposal in his own words that shits on anything on the bodyguard. 

The author was awarded the George Cross for it and quite frankly he deserved it and much more. Madness 

Worth reading his citation 

The citation for the "category A action" in the book, below

On 16 Aug 09, Staff Sergeant Hughes, a High Threat Improvised Explosive Device Disposal (IEDD) operator, along with a Royal Engineers Search Team (REST), was tasked to provide close support to the 2 RIFLES Battlegroup during an operation to clear a route, south west of Sangin.
In preparation for the operation, elements of A Company deployed early to secure an Emergency Helicopter Landing Site and isolate compounds to the south of the route as part of the inner cordon.
Whilst conducting these preliminary moves the point section initiated a Victim Operated IED (VOIED) resulting in a very serious casualty.
During the casualty recovery that followed, the stretcher-bearers initiated a second VOIED that resulted in two personnel being killed outright and four other very serious casualties, one of whom later died from his wounds.
The area was effectively an IED minefield, over-watched by the enemy and the section were stranded within it. Hughes and his team were called into this harrowing and chaotic situation to extract the casualties and recover the bodies.

Speed was absolutely essential if further lives were not to be lost.
Without specialist protective clothing in order to save time, Hughes set about clearing a path to the injured, providing constant reassurance that help was on its way.
On reaching the first badly injured soldier he discovered a further VOIED within one metre of the casualty that, given their proximity, constituted a grave and immediate threat to the lives of all the casualties.
Without knowing the location of the power source, but acutely attuned to the lethal danger he was facing and the overriding need to get medical attention to the casualties rapidly, Hughes calmly carried out manual neutralisation of the device; any error would have proved instantly fatal.
This was a ‘Category A’ action only conducted in one of two circumstances; a hostage scenario where explosives have been strapped to an innocent individual and a mass casualty event where not taking action is certain to result in further casualties.
Both place the emphasis on saving other peoples’ lives even, if necessary, at the expense of the operator. It was an extraordinary act. With shots keeping the enemy at bay, Hughes coolly turned his attention to reaching the remaining casualties and retrieving the dead.
Clearing a path forward he discovered two further VOIEDs and, twice more, carried out manual neutralisation. His utterly selfless action enabled all the casualties to be extracted and the bodies recovered.
Even at this stage Hughes’ task was not finished. The Royal Engineers Search Team (REST) had detected a further four VOIEDs in the immediate area and stoically, like he has on over 80 other occasions in the last five months, he set about disposing of them too.
Dealing with any form of IED is dangerous; to deal with seven VOIEDs linked in a single circuit, in a mass casualty scenario, using manual neutralisation techniques once, never mind three times, is the single most outstanding act of explosive ordnance disposal ever recorded in Afghanistan.
That he did it without the security of specialist protective clothing serves even more to demonstrate his outstanding gallantry. Hughes is unequivocally deserving of the highest level of public recognition.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember being in the job centre when they were recruiting trainees for the IED defusing role - this was for Helmund about 3 years into the Fort Bastion thing. Just a normal photocopy of a job description, like there was a new Macdonalds opening.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 25, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> I remember being in the job centre when they were recruiting trainees for the IED defusing role - this was for Helmund about 3 years into the Fort Bastion thing. Just a normal photocopy of a job description, like there was a new Macdonalds opening.



What are the outsourcing this shit now?

I'll sell them a copy of my IED survival guide. It's 400 pages but the crux of it is:
1. Don't invade other people's countries
2. Then you won't get blown up


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 25, 2018)

David Budd really is a terrible name for an action hero.


----------



## Sue (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, that was good. Half expected Budd to get blown up up, given Mercurio's form for bumping people off. Was hoping for a Hastings interrogation of the bent copper in a LoD crossover mash up but can't have everything I guess...


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2018)

Well it's not often these things have a happy ending. I thought the last episode was a bit over the top at times but I really loved the ending.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 30, 2018)

mauvais said:


> My favourite bit was how he goes to finally get the help he needs... from Occupational Health.
> 
> "So we'll do a DSE assessment and you might be allocated a more suitable chair"



Yes, when he started weeping I had images of the Occy Health person saying, "I'm only here to dish out ergonomic keyboards."


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2018)

mauvais said:


> My favourite bit was how he goes to finally get the help he needs... from Occupational Health.
> 
> "So we'll do a DSE assessment and you might be allocated a more suitable chair"


You obviously have worked for shit employers.

When I worked in Occ Health I was the H&S guy...
But I had 7 colleagues. One was a GP and two were councillors.
8 colleagues if we count the Indian head massage lady who only came once a week.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm sorry, but this is fucking terrible. It's so bad I can't even be bothered to switch it off.


----------



## Spod (Oct 9, 2018)

Well I thought it was decent enough BBC crime drama. It succeeded in creating tension IMO. Its suspicious that we never see Julia's body...Is there going to be a 2nd series?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, I loved it, though the reveal that the big bad was Helen Brittas   In a Thrones-free year, it was easily the best drama I watched. As for the second series (on Netflix ), convinced Cmdr Sforza is evil - she's dressed as Grand Moff Tarkin FFS!


----------



## tony.c (Jun 6, 2021)

Second series of the Bodyguard is being made, for the Autumn I'd guess. I got a letter saying that scenes will be filmed in and around the mosque at the end of my road, so not to get alarmed by armed police in 'action sequences'.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2021)

Hope they’ve told the mosque dudes


----------



## tony.c (Jun 6, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Hope they’ve told the mosque dudes


Matt Hancock visited the vaccination centre at the mosque last week so they can probably deal with anything.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 6, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Second series of the Bodyguard is being made


Ooops! Having read the letter again it's not a second series of Bodyguard that is being filmed, but 'TRIGGER POINT, a high octane drama about Explosives Officers in the Metropolitan Police, from the makers of LINE of DUTY and BODYGUARD'.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 7, 2021)

There was a  trailer on BBC and I thought it was for bodyguard but it was some random submarine thing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2021)

miss direct said:


> There was a  trailer on BBC and I thought it was for bodyguard but it was some random submarine thing.


 Would totally watch a thriller called _random submarine thing_, tbf


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Would totally watch a thriller called _random submarine thing_, tbf


A remake of _Das Boot _for the inattentive generation.


----------

